# schooner yacht Germania 1908



## igelfisch (Oct 1, 2014)

owner: Gustav Krupp von Bohlen und Halbach
designer: Max Oertz
build: Krupp Germaniawerft Kiel 1908


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Wow! That is absolutely beautiful!
Nice workmanship!


----------

